# 2nd bull down from fixed blades camp.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

2 bulls out of 4 dudes, Not a bad year. 8) This is the first time we've got 2 bulls out of my camp. We hunt the uintas open bull area. Wayne called this bad boy in to 15 yards with a little help from our other buddy Nate. This is Waynes second nice bull from the Open bull area, He also got a decent 6 point. If you look his right side is none typical.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just looked again at the picture, that is the smallest bodied elk I've ever seen, it's the size of a dog. :mrgreen:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm wondering how he even kept his head up with that rack/body combination. He's a little dark to. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I'm wondering how he even kept his head up with that rack/body combination. He's a little dark to. :lol:


Reminds me a lot of this character:


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Now that's funny right there. A man who hunts with no shoes, and kills the most bizarre elk ever. What a pic!!!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a better picture.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work to your camp there fixed. cool looking bull.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome its great you got a couple thanks for the photos.


----------

